# Vinfast - Vietnamese EV automaker to Start Selling Cars in North America



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

Will this be the Kia of electric cars?

If you remember, when Kia first entered the US market with their ICE offerings, they were extraordinarily inexpensive.


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

remy_martian said:


> Will this be the Kia of electric cars?
> 
> If you remember, when Kia first entered the US market with their ICE offerings, they were extraordinarily inexpensive.


With the first model announced to be starting at $41K USD, apparently not.








Vinfast announces all-electric strategy and full electric vehicle lineup; halting ICE production by end of year


At CES 2022, Vietnam-based VinFast announced its new development strategy and revealed its complete electric vehicle lineup covering five segments. VinFast said will stop producing vehicles with internal combustion engines (ICE) by the end of 2022. The company will instead focus research and...



www.greencarcongress.com


----------

